# Aram Khatchaturian



## VisageJolie (Jun 28, 2010)

I am looking for a recording of Spartacus by the London Symphony Orchestra with Khatchaturian as conductor. Does anyone know where I can get that?

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Excerpts (1977) - EMI Classics for Pleasure
Online retailers - MDT, Amazon, etc.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Suites-Ballet...r_1_13?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1289850700&sr=1-13

It's not complete....But who cares...Listening to Spartacus for 1/2 an hour or three hours is the same...repetion and repetion...

Martin


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

*June 6th 1903 Aram Khachaturian, Soviet composer*



Aram Khachaturian, Soviet composer


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Khachaturian visited Eastman while I was there, and we did a whole week featuring his works...we did the Sym #2, and a lot of the ballet music, don't remember what else...I do remember that he wanted every loud, louder, more, loudest....two possible and concurrent reasons - he was truly getting hard of hearing, and...he had just come from Chicago, where the CSO had performed and recorded some of his works (I think the Stoki/CSO Sym #3 dates from this time)....and those guys really play loud!! So we were obliged to measure up....enhanced strings, 2bled winds, etc....it was fun....pianissimo attacks/entrances were not an issue!! :lol:!!
I do enjoy Khachaturian's music, as a whole...good ballet stuff, derivative of Rimsky to a degree...colorful orchestration, has that Near Eastern, Oriental flavor...


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Aram Khachaturian, Soviet composer


I am so disappointed to see a photo of Khachaturian. I used to perform his piano toccata in my teens and twenties, and I always pictured a young dashing strong jawed handsome man that wouldn't look out of place on the cover of a paperback romance novel.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Is this any better?









Probably quite a few years, and burgers ago.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Much better.

_The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 15 characters._


----------

